# After 30 years this is a first for me



## Mrdrywall

Ok first a little back ground. This lady calls me about a week ago. And tells me she hired a company to do popcorn removal in her 1800 sqft house. and they messed it up bad, and she wanted to know if I would take a look at it to see if it could be repaired. No prob every once in a while I get calls like this. Its never as bad as the homeowner thinks.And now days we do what ever to stay busy. So I drive bought 20 miles to meet the lady. She meets me outside,first impression she doesn't seem like a nitpicker or nutty, so I go ahead with the howdoyadoos. And she directs me to look at her ceiling.And what could she do to fix it . When I saw it my mouth dropped open,and stayed that way for the next 20 min as she told me the story. This lady hired a rather large company to remove her popcorn ceilings, apply knockdown and then paint. they showed up the first day visqueen was put up covering walls,floors,lights etc. and also removed popcorn. second day she said they sprayed knockdown texture 1/2 inch thick with she called stalagmites hanging down 3 inches from ceiling and then painted with 2 coats of kills oil base. she said texture was so thick it was cracking all over.(this is a 1800 sqft house) Now they are in a fix. If they had not painted perhaps they could have wet the texture and got it off that way. But noooooo, two heavy coats of oil base kills was what the Dr. ordered. So they tell the lady they are going to skim out the 1800 botched kd ceiling and do one small 10x10 bedroom. The lady tells them that is to much weight on her ceiling and tells them nK you held on this long heres were it gets good. these knuckelheads go and get three 6inch metal grinders (the kind that you would sharpen a lawnmower blade with but hand held AND GRIND DOWN A 1800 SQFT CEILING TO THE DRYWALL. took 3 guys 8 days said all they had were cheap dust mask and you could not see two foot while sanding...........below are pics of before and what i did to fix it.


----------



## Mrdrywall

*the fix*

not in order


----------



## Muddauber

Your knock down looks great ! Did she pay those guys ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Wow!! Hahaha! That first picture looks disgusting...who the hell would do that....Yuck...


----------



## Mrdrywall

No 3 guys there 8 days. She ran them off and filed with there ins


----------



## 2buckcanuck

LOL









I thought the 1st pic was some type of marble type design you were trying to show us. Thinking it sorta looked ok, except for the white lines/joints running through it, till I looked near the top of the pic,,,, and went hold on









Think I might be stoned from the second hand smoke, from some carpenters at work today............... at least it was free


----------



## SlimPickins

Um.




Wow.



That shizzle if fizzle fo shuzzle. (I have no idea what I just said)


Nice fix, sir.


----------



## Mudslinger

I would say they broke her in for dealing with messy drywallers.:blink:


----------



## silverstilts

Holy Crap...too funny would have loved to see the mudheads with the grinders.


----------



## silverstilts

By the way u better delete that first pic before someone sees it and decides that is the texture they want on their ceilings


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

the first major company comes to mind starts with POPCORNREMOVAL. but since you didnt say, i can only suspect. 
I've heard of that particular company giving cheap bids and then painting that same day. Ive lost lots of work to them, but homeowners get what they pay for. Im glad that HO knew about to much weight on her ceiling!


----------



## DLSdrywall

Great fix, Probally be easier to re-drywall lol. I'm ashamed to say at first glance i was like wow tinted swirl ceilings thats soo cool!...but at second glance i'm like i've lost too many brain cells from sanding


----------



## Mrdrywall

DLSdrywall said:


> Great fix, Probally be easier to re-drywall lol. I'm ashamed to say at first glance i was like wow tinted swirl ceilings thats soo cool!...but at second glance i'm like i've lost too many brain cells from sanding


Yes she did ask a bought. Re hanging ceilings. But the ins,co would not pay for that. The fix was not as bad as I had thought it was going to be. Total time was 3 guys 15 hours over 3 days. First hot mud the deepest grooves. Then spray a heavy coat of pro block on all ceilings to lock all that brown paper down from bubbling. Then I spray a thinned down knockdown mix thru my graco. Kinda like a level 5 coat on all ceilings. After that dryed I'm home free it was like knocking down a new house


----------



## Mrdrywall

The_Texture_Guy said:


> the first major company comes to mind starts with POPCORNREMOVAL. but since you didnt say, i can only suspect.
> I've heard of that particular company giving cheap bids and then painting that same day. Ive lost lots of work to them, but homeowners get what they pay for. Im glad that HO knew about to much weight on her ceiling!


Lol although I know who your talking a bought. It was not them. They tried to branch out up here about a year ago. But guessing they could not get a foot in the door. It was some other hacks. That do everything and use to sub most of it out. Now they are doing what they can in house. As far as painting on the same day I also have been doing that for ai least 7 years with no probs. sometimes it makes all the difference when you can tell the homeowner they don't have to get a motel. And now adays you just got to work. But you caint just use any old paint or stain blocker. Your not in my area code be happy to share what I know with a fellow spray man.


----------



## getplastered

Mrdrywall said:


> Lol although I know who your talking a bought. It was not them. They tried to branch out up here about a year ago. But guessing they could not get a foot in the door. It was some other hacks. That do everything and use to sub most of it out. Now they are doing what they can in house. As far as painting on the same day I also have been doing that for ai least 7 years with no probs. sometimes it makes all the difference when you can tell the homeowner they don't have to get a motel. And now adays you just got to work. But you caint just use any old paint or stain blocker. Your not in my area code be happy to share what I know with a fellow spray man.


OMG...nicely done...

What is this pro block you speak of? Im on a Reno at the moment where I'm trying to repair existing walls that look very similar to your ceiling! Tried to remove as much of the bubbles as I could but after I skimmed out the wall....well, you know...


----------



## Mrdrywall

*Yup*



getplastered said:


> OMG...nicely done...
> 
> What is this pro block you speak of? Im on a Reno at the moment where I'm trying to repair existing walls that look very similar to your ceiling! Tried to remove as much of the bubbles as I could but after I skimmed out the wall....well, you know...



Mud, then cut out more bubbles,yup been there.Its called pro block low odor, Its a sherwin Williams product works great.


----------



## Tim0282

It is a penetrating primer. Zinser makes one, too.
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=217


----------



## Mrdrywall

*Yes*



Tim0282 said:


> It is a penetrating primer. Zinser makes one, too.
> http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=217


 Yes all it is is a oil base primer. That's able to be top coated with any other material. Ie drywall mud, ceiling texture. Stops all bubbling on torn paper sheet rock. The reason I prefer pro block. Is I use so much of it I haven't cleaned my paint rig out in a year, as i spray it every day. Just turn tip sideways and go again the next day. And it works great as a ceiling final coat. Low sheen like a egg shell.


----------



## Stopper

Mrdrywall said:


> Ok first a little back ground.


Wait, just let me put my Salvia pipe down and take another look at that pic......hmmm looks the same :blink:


----------



## eastex1963

Mrdrywall said:


> Yes all it is is a oil base primer. That's able to be top coated with any other material. Ie drywall mud, ceiling texture. Stops all bubbling on torn paper sheet rock. The reason I prefer pro block. Is I use so much of it I haven't cleaned my paint rig out in a year, as i spray it every day. Just turn tip sideways and go again the next day. And it works great as a ceiling final coat. Low sheen like a egg shell.


I started using Pro Block about a year ago after using oil based Kilz for 30 or so years. I'll never go back to Kilz......sorry Kilz.


----------



## Tim0282

Are you using Pro Block latex or oil?


----------



## eastex1963

Tim0282 said:


> Are you using Pro Block latex or oil?


 I use oil based.


----------



## Captain Drywall

very good job, you really fixed that mess.


----------



## level6mudder

hey texture guy I grew up in longwood and was wondering how work was down there as far as price per sq. and availability of finish work.i now live in Michigan but am thinking about going back.your thoughts....thanks


----------

